# Occam's Protocol Experiment



## tementaXCD (Jul 2, 2013)

*Which online caisno gives the best online slot bonus?*

I spent last weekend playing the slots at a river boat casino for the very first time. I started with some lame 3 reel machine then started playing the cartoon machines with 9 reels and bonus games. I think I might want to play slots online. Who has the best software, and where can I get free money to play?


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 2, 2013)

Interested you read your findings. I've been reading more and more about these 2-3 day workouts and I have to say I'm sceptical but would like for it to be proven.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

No cardio?  Cardio = bloodflow health.. i cant seem to believe in the 30min miracle session.ib


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 3, 2013)

Tim Ferris = full of shit


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> No cardio?  Cardio = bloodflow health.. i cant seem to believe in the 30min miracle session.ib





tripletotal said:


> Tim Ferris = full of shit



Bro love 


Honestly, you want results, you need to bust your balls.  Two 30 min or less sessions with ONE set to failure for each bodypart?

A) you will not induce enough muscular damage to elicit a hypertrophic effect

B) You will be recovered for far too long before hitting the  muscle again and will not reap the full benefit of the repeated bout effect and will be losing days of growth where you could stimulate the muscle again and continue growing. 

C) There is not sufficient variety of rep schemes, loads and exercises to induce maximum growth through changes in the activation patterns.

This is lazy man's excuse for a training program, truth.

EDIT: I can see it working for some dude who hasn't worked out much and looks like shit and just gets started using this, but for anyone with some experience, no.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 3, 2013)

What Atom said.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 3, 2013)

I just don't get these threads at all to be honest. There are a ton of guys with physiques we'd all aspire to have and none of them really lift in any fashion to this. And I they do now, they certainly didn't build what they have this way.

Really not trying to flame, just baffles me as to why these "miracle routines" are so blindly followed.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 3, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I just don't get these threads at all to be honest. There are a ton of guys with physiques we'd all aspire to have and none of them really lift in any fashion to this. And I they do now, they certainly didn't build what they have this way.
> 
> Really not trying to flame, just baffles me as to why these "miracle routines" are so blindly followed.



There is a desire for things to be true that sometimes overrides our common sense and better judgement. We want easy.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 3, 2013)

Think this is just some troll work and enigmatic bit the bait being grouchy and not explainative such as meself ,:atom and triple to those of needy cuddleing.lol..maybe its your son?.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 3, 2013)

I've done something like this in the past aka Stuart McRobert Hardgainers protocol.  Good for gaining strength but too few sessions and sets to have  hypertrophy effects.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 3, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> I've done something like this in the past aka Stuart McRobert Hardgainers protocol.  Good for gaining strength but too few sessions and sets to have  hypertrophy effects.



Was this early on in your training career?  I would think one would plateau relatively fast compared to other programs with increased volume and/or frequency.  

A program with such minimalistic frequency may work for someone who has been overreaching for quite some time (not to the point of overtraining as that would require extended period of rest and recovery) and by backing off the volume, frequency and intensity the body has some type of a rebound where new growth occurs.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 4, 2013)

not exactly early in my career, when i 1st started i did those Pro workouts which appeared in M&F and Flex mag. LOL! 

It is true that backing off after high intensity/frequency traing does hav a positive effect on growth. Do a search on Accumulation and Adaptation and Super Compensation cycles training.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 4, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> not exactly early in my career, when i 1st started i did those Pro workouts which appeared in M&F and Flex mag. LOL!
> 
> It is true that backing off after high intensity/frequency traing does hav a positive effect on growth. Do a search on Accumulation and Adaptation and Super Compensation cycles training.



Yup! I've utilized planned overreaching or super compensation phases before. However, at the time I was so concerned about getting fat (I used to be a big time fat ass) that I restricted food too much... Oh how experience teaches us.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 4, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> not exactly early in my career, when i 1st started i did those Pro workouts which appeared in M&F and Flex mag. LOL!
> 
> It is true that backing off after high intensity/frequency traing does hav a positive effect on growth. Do a search on Accumulation and Adaptation and Super Compensation cycles training.



Another form of periodization, which I am a big fan of for sure.


----------

